# BRASILIA | Projects & Construction ‎



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

More Residentials

Saint Moritz 

















Wave 









One Residence









Liverpool


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

The Club









Olavo Bilac









Ilha Bela









Maison Personalisee









Easy

















Maison Exclusive


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Michelangelo









Soffisticato









Tera Campanário 









Chamonix Village









Madeira









Absoluto









Belvedere Antares


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Águas Claras mixed use complex

23 residential buildings, 2 office buildings and Mall.

















Details of office buldings and Mall.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Julio Adnet Medical Center


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Victória Medical Center


















Brasilia Medical Center


















Asa Norte Medical Center


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Águas Claras Medical Center


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Sofitel Brasilia Plaza Hotel









Palace Flat


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

New Federal Regional Court



Pesquisadorbsb said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Two new buildings for the Brasil XXI Complex



















Long Stay Hotel









Brasil XXI Office, Block A


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Empresarial Center Parque Brasília


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Águas Claras Mixed Use - proposed









Brasilia Office and Mall

















Centro Empresaria Sul









Asa Norte Office Center


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Águas Claras Mall and Office


Pesquisadorbsb said:


>



Office Complex


Pesquisadorbsb said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Asa Norte Office, Mall and Convention Center Complex



Pesquisadorbsb said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Surveillance System of the Amazônia Forest Headquarters


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

New Bus Station


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Urban adjustments for deployment VLT Brasília.


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Expansion of the Airport



Pesquisadorbsb said:


> First Stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJC.capitalist (Jun 19, 2007)

I think all awesome, unless that horrible tower (Niemeyer's project), looks like something of The Jetsons!!!
Modern buildings for a modern city! I liked the biggest part, however, I don't have a favorite, I think :nuts:!!!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Brasilia has some very stunning buildings. Especially by Oscar.


----------



## Cirax (Jun 27, 2007)

Terrific !!!


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Some very impressive projects! Great architecture!


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

stunning :applause: kay:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Headquarters United Nations Program for Development


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Feira da Torre market


Pesquisadorbsb said:


>


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Reform of the Mané Garrincha stadium

Stadium in 2008









New stadium for 2014


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Bezerrão stadium 



















UC


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Mixed use arena - proposed project


----------



## Ace! (May 22, 2008)

There are some new renders of Mane Garrincha, actually.
It's basically the same, with just a few changes.



MFE.G said:


> O projeto mantem a essência anterior, mas com algumas alterações. Últimas Imagens.
> 
> Fonte: *Castro & Mello Arquitetos*: www.castromello.com.br


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Ace! said:


> There are some new renders of Mane Garrincha, actually.
> It's basically the same, with just a few changes.


kay: ...thanks!


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG 
great stadiums !!!!


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Expansion and reform of Taguatinga Mall

Mall in 2008









New Mall UC

















Office UC


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

^^Those are great renders.
It 's going to be awesome for you guys.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I was coriuous about what was going on in Brasilia, so y decided to share what I found in the brasilian forum.

This thread probably shoud be at *City/Metro Compilations, *but I think that it don't have sense to create a new thread there, so may be, this one shoud be move to that section

what I found:


*Map of Bike Paths*


*Red* (will also be revitalized) -Bicycle paths affected 78km in total
*Orange* - Projected bike paths 21km in total
*Blue* - New bike paths 73km in total

More:



Rafael_Rosato said:


> *Rack Patinetes e Bicicletas 214 no total* (bicicletários)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Leisure area of the Mané Garrincha Stadium

There where 3 projects to choose:










you can see them here:








Consórcio divulga projetos para área de lazer do Estádio Mané Garrincha, em Brasília; vote no seu preferido


Previsão é de que o projeto comece a sair do papel em janeiro e seja concluído até 2024. G1 quer saber sua opinião.




g1.globo.com





but the winner was this one:












Rafael_Rosato said:


> O Instaram do Escritório @ArquBr tem divulgado mais renders do projeto do Mané Garrincha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rafael_Rosato said:


> As seguintes, acho que nenhuma ou poucas apareceram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avenida das Cidades Project










Image 1*

















*Image 2*

















*Image 3*

















*Image 4*









*Image 5*


















*Image 6*


















*Image 7*

















-----


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Taguatinga Tunnel


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urbitá*

Brasília will win satellite city with capacity for 120 thousand inhabitants



Rafael_Rosato said:


> Mais do Urbitá, no Instagram @cidade.urbita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pôr do Sol / Sol Nascente will gain avenue with 7.8 km


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Road works package will benefit five regions*
Viaducts and expansion of lanes will serve to relieve traffic in the Southwest, Sobradinho, Paranoá, Gama and Recanto das Emas

Recanto das Emas:

Location: Recanto das Emas










Sobradinho:

Location: Sobradinho


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> Chronology Iconographic of Sector Cultural
> *Click to expand:*
> 
> 
> ...


*Museo da Terra, do Mar e do Ar*









*Museu do Homem e do Universo*









*Museu Nacional (Setor Cultural Sul)*


----------



## Mephisto22 (Jan 18, 2017)

Truly the ugliest city in the world.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ that's you opinion...

I completly desagree
Brasília by Douglas Protazio, en FlickrBrasilia by Guerric, en FlickrBrasilia / DF by Cesar I. Martins, en FlickrBrasilia by Guerric, en FlickrBrasilia - Ponte JK by Alan Rones, en FlickrBrasilia - Museu da Republica by Alan Rones, en FlickrCatedral de Brasilia. by Luis Armando Oyarzun, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *New Guará Park*


*LOCATION: Google Maps*


*Guará Park / Ezechias Heringer Park*

MORE RENDERS:

















































*A PLAN OF THE PARK*
















*








Audiência pública discute a revitalização do Parque do Guará | Jornal do Guará







jornaldoguara.com.br













Delmasso e arquiteto da Novacap apresentam projeto de implantação do Parque do Guará


Elogiado por muitos, projeto recebeu ressalva de ambientalistas e lideranças mais focadas na preservação ambiental. Mas deputado rebate e diz que comunidade precisa pensar grande Por Amarildo Cast…




blogdoamarildo.com.br










Após decisão contrária, GDF retoma derrubadas em parque ecológico do Guará – Portal Brasil







portalbrasil.blog.br




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Guará Sports and Leisure Complex *


> Sepe hears from society about Cave concession project
> 
> This Friday (13th), the Special Projects Secretariat (Sepe) will hear residents of the Federal District and entities about the studies carried out to revitalize the Guará Sports and Leisure Complex (Cave), which comprises the Antônio Otoni Stadium Son, the Sports Gymnasium at Parque do Guará and the Clube Vizinhança.






















































Sepe ouve a sociedade sobre projeto para concessão do Cave


GDF - Governo do Distrito Federal




www.sepe.df.gov.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

After the population's request, GDF announces a new entry for Vicente Pires



Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> *Após solicitação da população, GDF anuncia nova entrada para o Vicente Pires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Technological Park of Brasilia

LOCATION: Google Maps*


























*



Law creating the Technological Park of Brasilia is sanctioned

Click to expand...

*


> 12/01/2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...





el palmesano said:


> Parque Tecnológico de Brasília – Biotic by Sebrae Nacional, en Flickr
> 
> Parque Tecnológico de Brasília – Biotic by Sebrae Nacional, en FlickrParque Tecnológico de Brasília – Biotic by Sebrae Nacional, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2006: Public Tender for Projects for IPHAN Headquarters in Brasília
*------
Institute of National Historical and Artistic Heritage 

PROJECT: 2006
1st Prize *
_[Leonardo Pinto de Oliveira, Rogério Pontes Andrade, Otto Brill, André Marques y Ivan Fachinetti] _
*Location:* Google Maps



  




























































































































https://www.leooliveira.com.br/projeto-iphan/







vitruvius | projetos 075.01 Concurso


Concurso Público de Projetos para a Sede do IPHAN em Brasília —




www.vitruvius.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

2007:
*National Competition for CAPES headquarters - Brasília *

Coordenação de aperfeiçoamento de pessoal de nivel superior (Coordination for the improvement of higher level personnel)

*PROJECT: 2007
1st Prize*
_Andrade Morettin Arquitetos (Marcio Tanaka, Marina Mermelstein, Merten Nefs e Thiago Natal)_
*Location:* Google Maps
































































Concurso Nacional para sede da CAPES - Brasília - Andrade Morettin Arquitetos






www.andrademorettin.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Nascente Ribeirão na Santa Maria*

*LOCATION:* Brasília




















Gama Cidadão | O seu portal de notícias do Gama


No ar desde 2012, com o objetivo de privilegiar a informação comunitária e a regionalização da notícia. Últimas noticias do Gama fresquinhas para você.




www.gamacidadao.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Recovery of the Gallery of States *



























*Avança recuperação da Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en FlickrAvança recuperação da Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr*
Avança recuperação da Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Avança recuperação da Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

how it was:


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Love that last picture. 1977? Bell bottoms and flared shirts.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mplsuptown said:


> Love that last picture. 1977? Bell bottoms and flared shirts.


haha yes, probably!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Old project, may be one day...

*GDF creates project to take VLT off the ground Proposal is to implement train transport connecting the North and South W3 to the airport









GDF cria projeto para tirar VLT do papel - Agência Brasília


Proposta é implantar o transporte de trem ligando as W3 Norte e Sul ao aeroporto




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br












*



































works started in the past, but were stopped:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*On Hold projct:

Underground parking project at Esplanada dos Ministérios*



> Underground parking project at Esplanada dos Ministérios is stalled and may not get off the ground First study says no construction is not possible without public money











R7 Brasília – Últimas notícias de Política e mais


Fique por dentro das últimas notícias de Brasília e tudo o que acontece em política, trânsito, crimes e mais. Saiba tudo sobre o Distrito Federal no Portal R7.




noticias.r7.com






awsome video:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CFI: International Financial Center of Brasilia 

LOCATION:* Vídeos de arquitetura e cidades!

Located at the beginning of DF 140, the International Financial Center will be an address for the new Central Bank building, banks, exchange offices, schools and much more. Just 1.5 km from the Le Jardin concierge.


----------



## TejoMattioli (Jun 24, 2015)

Es como que nunca superaron el modernismo.


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

mejor asi .. la hace unica nel mundo .... brasilia es increible ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília Airport presents new project Expansion includes new international terminal, leisure and shopping center 








*




















Aeroporto de Brasília apresenta novo projeto


Expansão inclui novo terminal internacional, centro de lazer e compras




aeromagazine.uol.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


*



JK Airport wins environmental license for commercial expansion
2/27/20

Click to expand...

*


> Prior authorization from Brasília Ambiental allows the construction of a shopping and leisure center, hotel, hospital and club. Expectations are that works will generate 15 thousand jobs











Aeroporto JK ganha licença ambiental para expansão comercial - Agência Brasília


Autorização prévia do Brasília Ambiental permite a construção de centro comercial e de lazer, hotel, hospital e clube. Expectativa é que obras gerem 15 mil empregos




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TejoMattioli said:


> Es como que nunca superaron el modernismo.


they don't have to get over modernism, because it is a modernist city, so they have to keep improving it.

And at that city, it works...

You can't implement in a historical city a modernist urbanism and architecture, but in a city that was thought, planned and built that way, you have to keep improving it.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Parque Das Hortênsias*









































Apartamento 3 Quartos Sendo 3 Suítes à Venda no Noroeste - Parque Das Hortênsias


Apartamentos a venda 3 quartos, suítes, Noroeste, Brasilia/DF. Mude Já! Parque das Hortênsias: Exclusivo por natureza. SQNW 102: A quadr...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Jardins Dos Lírios*








































Apartamentos 2 Quartos, Sendo 1 Suite à Venda no Noroeste - Jardins Dos Lírios


Apartamentos a venda 2 quartos (1 suíte), Noroeste, Brasília/DF. Jardins dos Lírios: O Inesquecível começa agora. SQNW 103: Localização ...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Parque Das Acácias*




















































Apartamento 4 Quartos, Sendo 4 Suites à Venda no Noroeste - Parque Das Acácias


Apartamentos a venda 4 quartos, suítes, Noroeste, Brasília/DF. Obras aceleradas! Parque das Acácias: Único como seu estilo de vida. Exclu...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Parque Das Tulipas*















































Apartamento 4 Quartos, Sendo 4 Suítes à Venda no Noroeste - Parque Das Tulipas


Apartamentos a venda 4 quartos Noroeste, Brasilia/DF. Obras aceleradas. Parque das Tulipas: Aqui o luxo e a felicidade andam lado a lado....Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Jardins Dos Ipês*







































Cobertura De 4 Quartos, Sendo 4 Suites à Venda no Noroeste - Jardins Dos Ipês


Cobertura privativa de 4 quartos, sendo 4 Suites à venda no Noroeste. Pronto para morar! Jardins dos Ipês: Seu novo Estilo de Vida. SQNW...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Jardins Das Cerejeiras*

































Apartamento 2 Quartos Sendo 1 Suite à Venda no Noroeste - Jardins Das Cerejeiras


Apartamentos a venda 2 quartos, Noroeste, Brasília/DF. Jardins das Cerejeiras: Onde seus sonhos tomam forma. SQNW 103: Localização privi...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Parque Das Camélias*






































Apartamento 3 Quartos, Sendo 3 Suites à Venda no Noroeste - Parque Das Camélias


Apartamentos a venda 3 quartos, 3 suítes, Noroeste, Brasilia/DF. Obras Aceleradas! Projetos inovadores e inteligentes, que agregam um est...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Residencial Sophistiqué*













































Apartamento A Venda 4 Quartos, Noroeste - Residencial Sophistiqué By Lotus


Apartamento a venda, alto padrão, 4 suítes no Noroeste, Brasília/DF. PRONTO PARA MORAR! Apartamento de 4 Suítes de 303,34 m² - Até 5 va...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - 311*





























































Cobertura A Venda no 311 By Lotus


Cobertura à venda, alto padrão, com 4 Suítes no Noroeste, Brasília/DF. Obras aceleradas. Residencial 311 by Lotus, o mais nobre empreendi...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Jardins Dos Bougainvilles*




























































Apartamento 2 Quartos Sendo 2 Suítes no Noroeste - Jardins Dos Bougainvilles


Apartamentos a venda 2 quartos, 2 suítes, Noroeste, Brasília/DF. Na planta! Jardins dos Bougainvilles: Um lugar sem igual, para sua nova ...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste, Brasília - V&c







*



































































Apartamento à Venda, 4 Quartos (Suites), Duplex, Noroeste, Brasília - V&c 36


Apartamento duplex a venda no Noroeste, Brasilia/DF, com 4 quartos (suítes). Obras aceleradas! Empreendimento de alto padrão. MODERNIDA...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Vogue*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Meet*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Park Sul - Exclusive Park Sul*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Asa Norte - Residencial Siron Franco*
































Apartamentos 2 Quartos, Asa Norte - Residencial Siron Franco


Apartamentos a venda 2 quartos, Asa Norte, Brasília/DF. Entrega Imediata! Viva com tranquilidade e tenha qualidade de vida. More em uma q...Asa Norte




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Asa Norte - Residencial Marcio Cotrim*
























Apartamentos 4 Quartos, Asa Norte - Residencial Marcio Cotrim


Apartamentos a venda 4 Quartos, Asa Norte, Brasília/DF. Entrega Imediata! Viva com tranquilidade e tenha qualidade de vida. More em uma q...Asa Norte




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Asa Norte - Residencial m. Ronaldo Costa Couto*









*








Apartamentos 3 Quartos, Sqn 110 - Asa Norte - Residencial m. Ronaldo Costa Couto


Apartamentos a venda 3 quartos, Asa Norte, Brasília/DF. Entrega Imediata! Morar na Asa Norte é um verdadeiro privilégio. Com Índice de De...Asa Norte




www.imovelweb.com.br


























*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Asa Norte - Residencial Francisco Brennand








*









Apartamentos 4 Quartos (Suítes), Asa Norte - Residencial Francisco Brennand


Apartamentos a venda 4 quartos, suítes, Asa Norte, Brasília/DF. Pronto para morar! Apartamentos de 4 suítes com 219 a 239m² na Asa Norte ...Asa Norte




www.imovelweb.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Noroeste - Contemporâneo*































*








Apartamentos 3 E 4 Quartos, Noroeste - Contemporâneo


Apartamentos a venda no Noroeste, Brasília/DF, com 3 e 4 quartos. Obras aceleradas! O projeto do Contemporâneo foi pensado em você que go...Noroeste




www.imovelweb.com.br




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Park Sul | Riviera Park Sul | Base Investimentos* 
































































Brasília (DF) | Park Sul | Riviera Park Sul | Base Investimentos - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Park Sul | Riviera Park Sul | Base Investimentos Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Planaltina | Shopping Planaltina | PauloOctávio* 




































Brasília (DF) | Planaltina | Shopping Planaltina | PauloOctávio - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Planaltina | Shopping Planaltina | PauloOctávio Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) Taguatinga Norte | QI | Residencial Espaço Contemporâneo* 





















Brasília (DF) Taguatinga Norte | QI | Residencial Espaço Contemporâneo - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) Taguatinga Norte | QI | Residencial Espaço Contemporâneo Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Lago Norte | Elleven Residence | Grupo Attos* 




























Brasília (DF) | Lago Norte | Elleven Residence | Grupo Attos - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Lago Norte | Elleven Residence | Grupo Attos Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) Águas claras | Residencial Infinity Residence* 






















Brasília (DF) Águas claras | Residencial Infinity Residence - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) Águas claras | Residencial Infinity Residence Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Águas Claras | Manhattan Mall & Towers | Grupo PauloOctávio*


































































Brasília (DF) | Águas Claras | Manhattan Mall & Towers | Grupo PauloOctávio - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Águas Claras | Manhattan Mall & Towers | Grupo PauloOctávio Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Cruzeiro | Centro Comercial* 





























Brasília (DF) | Cruzeiro | Centro Comercial - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Cruzeiro | Centro Comercial Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF | Asa Norte | Instituto Geológico* 






































Brasília (DF | Asa Norte | Instituto Geológico | UNB - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF | Asa Norte | Instituto Geológico | UNB Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com











Enning Architekten - PROJECTS - public building - University of Brasilia







www.enning-architekten.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TEMPLO SUKYO MAHIKARI
Noroeste - Brasília DF
























Imoveis no Distrito Federal - Movimentações no Setor - Page 44 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 44- Imoveis no Distrito Federal - Movimentações no Setor Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Casa Forte / Águas Claras


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEFZkXQjRQX/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

some urban areas refurbishment


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF0K1AasVPh/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBncn5PHbVy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_f5yIKn2U3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFP7IXdHZGI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CB30IagHxFi/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Asa Norte | Retrofit Sede ANM* 











































Brasília (DF) | Asa Norte | Retrofit Sede ANM - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Asa Norte | Retrofit Sede ANM Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília (DF) | Setor Bancário Sul | DF Corporate | EstrelaArq* 












































Brasília (DF) | Setor Bancário Sul | DF Corporate | EstrelaArq - SkyscraperPage Forum


Brasília (DF) | Setor Bancário Sul | DF Corporate | EstrelaArq Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Brasília (DF) | Guará | Park 5 















Imoveis no Distrito Federal - Movimentações no Setor - Page 42 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 42- Imoveis no Distrito Federal - Movimentações no Setor Projetos - Arquitetura



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Residencial oásis design águas claras






























































Oasis Design — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar Localização Avenida Parque Águas Claras lotes 2555 e 2585, Brasília-DF,




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GRAN RESERVA MONUMENTAL*






















































































Gran Reserva Monumental — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar Localização SQNW 111 Lote




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EXCELLENCE*









































































Excellence — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar Localização SGCV Lote 24 Guará, Brasília-DF, Brasil Área do Terreno 5.250,00m² Área Construída 31.065,00m² Ano de Projeto 2017 Início da Obra 2018 Status Concluída




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SQNW 306 RESIDENCIAL*













































SQNW 306 RESIDENCIAL — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar Localização SQNW 306, Brasília-DF, Brasil Área do Terreno 920,00m² Área Construída 14.500,00m² Ano de Projeto 2018 Início da Obra 2020 Status não iniciado O Residencial está localizado em uma su




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GRAN RESERVA BIOGRAFIA*

finish


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*JARDIM DOS BOUGAINVILLES*











































Jardim dos Bougainvilles — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar Localização




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SINGULAR*












































SINGULAR — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar




 www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE BURLE MARX*


finish











































































Parque Burle Marx — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*3ZERO3*




































3ZERO3 — Estrela Arquitetura


Uso Habitação Multifamiliar Localização SQNW 303, Brasília-DF, Brasil Área do Terreno 920,00m² Área Construída 14.600,00m² Ano de Projeto 2018 Início da Obra 2020 Status não iniciado O residencial será implantado em uma




www.estrelaarq.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Technological Park*
*
Approved the project of the Technological Park. With mixed-use concept, it will have companies, homes, hotels and will generate 7.6 thousand direct jobs*



__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPm5e6AMsm/










Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> *Conheça o plano de ocupação do Biotic
> 
> Homologado o projeto do Parque Tecnológico. Com conceito de uso misto, terá empresas, residências, hotéis e vai gerar 7,6 mil empregos diretos*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Distrito Federal presents VLT feasibility study on Avenida W3*


















Distrito Federal apresenta estudo de viabilidade do VLT na Avenida W3


Audiência pública foi realizada online e transmitida ao vivo




diariodotransporte.com.br






__
http://instagr.am/p/B_VmAVXpj5y/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8i-hkdJlE4/


























































































































Imagens do projeto para o VLT na W3 de Brasília


O primeiro portal brasileiro inteiramente dedicado ao tema da mobilidade urbana sustentável.Se quiser entrar em contato com o Mobilize Brasil o telefone é (11) 4153.5081




www.mobilize.org.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Alto Mangueira - New Neighborhood - 6400 homes*



















Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> 4/11/20 16:03
> ATUALIZADO EM 4/11/20 ÀS 16:03
> 
> *Um novo bairro no Distrito Federal
> ...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Any movement on High Speed Rail for Brazil ?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Dale said:


> Any movement on High Speed Rail for Brazil ?


I don't think so, you can ask here:









BRAZIL | High Speed Rail


Same could be said about Chinese. Infrastructure should be built with one eye to the future. The Chinese are building rail on what is mostly flat terrain. Moreover, the population density of China per km² is several times that of Brazil. Countries like Brazil, Argentina etc. should aim at...




www.skyscrapercity.com





what I found is that they are working on the conventional railways:






and a map


mopc said:


> *RAILROADS* - Updated map of Brazil's railroads - 2020 - includes railroads under construction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torre de TV restoration*



Rafael_Rosato said:


> *Torre de TV
> 
> 30/9/20*
> *Mirante e mezanino estão de volta*
> ...





felipeluix_ said:


> Teste da iluminação nova na Torre.


Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Torre de TV volta atrair famílias by Agência Brasília, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Museu interativo - building restoration*















































Museu interativo: veja detalhes do projeto que ocupará o prédio do Touring | Metrópoles


Além da reforma do espaço, o Sistema Indústria criará a Esplanada Cultural - alameda para interligar o local com o museu e a biblioteca




www.metropoles.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Laguna Drinks & Food











Sandeu said:


> Brasília ganha novo gastrobar com bangalôs às margens do Lago Paranoá - Curta Mais
> 
> 
> Abertura prevista para o público dia 11 de setembro
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Rodoviaria improvment*

















Rafael_Rosato said:


> Prints do Projeto - Cenário 2 (o melhor)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rafael_Rosato said:


> Prints dos Renders - Cenário 2 (o melhor).
> 
> 
> 
> ...






felipeluix_ said:


> Mas por exemplo, no cenário 1, na parte dos estacionamentos, eles diminuíram o tamanho das calçadas significativamente. Não há uma passagem continua e sem interrupções para pedestres entre uma praça e outra. Eu circulei os locais onde há interrupções e onde as calçadas foram afinadas. A SEDUH, como nos projetos novos, iria elevar o piso nessas interferências, mas a SEMOB acabou não pensando nisso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.semob.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2020/10/3_1.3.1.1PIO_Anexo-A_CROQUIS-E-DESENHOS-RODOVIARIA.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Galeria dos Estados restoration*











População recebe uma nova Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
População recebe uma nova Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
População recebe uma nova Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
População recebe uma nova Galeria dos Estados by Agência Brasília, en Flickr










População recebe uma nova Galeria dos Estados


Com investimento de R$ 5 milhões e empregando centenas de pessoas na obra, o espaço foi transformado em novo centro de compras, serviços e lazer




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Revitalização da Praça do Povo e do SRTVS *

























Revitalização da Praça do Povo e do SRTVS mais perto de saírem do papel


GDF - Governo do Distrito Federal




www.so.df.gov.br





Mais calçadas no Setor de Rádio e TV Sul by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

Mais calçadas no Setor de Rádio e TV Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrMais calçadas no Setor de Rádio e TV Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrMais calçadas no Setor de Rádio e TV Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrMais calçadas no Setor de Rádio e TV Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrMais calçadas no Setor de Rádio e TV Sul by Agência Brasília, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Graphic Industries sector will undergo extensive reform *



Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> 12/11/20 14:06
> ATUALIZADO EM 12/11/20 ÀS 14:06
> *Setor de Indústrias Gráficas passará por ampla reforma
> 
> ...





https://agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2020/11/projeto-urban%C3%ADstico-da-requalifica%C3%A7%C3%A3o.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PARQUE URBANO / ENTORNO DO ABADIÃO

LOCATION: Estádio Maria de Lourdes Abadia*


























http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

REQUALIFICATION PROGRAM OF PUBLIC SPACES ÁGUAS CLARAS



























http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

REVITALIZATION OF THE SOUTH HOTEL SECTOR 














































http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Southern Commercial Sector *























































































































































http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*REVITALIZATION OF THE SOUTHERN LOCAL HOSPITAL SECTOR *























































http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

REQUALIFICATION PROGRAM OF PUBLIC SPACES 



























http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *REVITALIZATION OF THE SOUTHERN LOCAL HOSPITAL SECTOR *
> 
> 
> http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/apresentacao_programa_caminha_brasilia.pdf


Novos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Novos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrNovos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrNovos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrNovos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrNovos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrNovos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en FlickrNovos tempos para o Setor Hospitalar Local Sul by Agência Brasília, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Iphan approves construction project around the Mané Garrincha Stadium









Iphan aprova projeto de construções ao redor do Estádio Mané Garrincha | Metrópoles


O órgão federal avaliou a volumetria arquitetônica das edificações propostas e o impacto à preservação do Conjunto Urbanístico de Brasília




www.metropoles.com



















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Projeto de Expansão da FGV – Brasília 
























> Projeto de expansão e retrofit do atual prédio da FGV em Brasília. Conjunto será composto por quatro blocos e um auditório com capacidade para 370 pessoas







__





Projeto de Expansão da FGV – Brasília – João Niemeyer







joaoniemeyer.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Public transport will get integrated bikes and scooters*

Vehicles should be offered in the places with the greatest demand, in order to compose the pedestrian movements




david!bsb said:


> *Transporte público ganhará bicicletas e patinetes integrados
> Os veículos deverão ser oferecidos nos locais com maior demanda, de forma a compor os deslocamentos dos pedestres*
> 
> O novo Sistema de Bicicletas e Patinetes Públicos Compartilhados do Distrito Federal foi definido pela Secretaria de Transporte e Mobilidade. De acordo com o Chamamento Público, publicado no Diário Oficial do DF desta terça-feira (17), as empresas interessadas na implantação, operação e manutenção do sistema já podem acessar o edital e as especificações técnicas na página www.semob.df.gov.br.
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GDF delivers series of works at the North Exit *

In less than two years this government completed the two bridges parallel to the Ponte do Bragueto; the renovated Bragueto Bridge; and now the 9 km bike path 











Rafael_Rosato said:


> *14/11/20*
> *GDF entrega série de obras na Saída Norte*
> *Em menos de dois anos este governo concluiu as duas pontes paralelas à Ponte do Bragueto; a Ponte do Bragueto reformada; e, agora, a ciclovia de 9 km*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Another stage of the reform of Eixão is delivered *

Government concludes 1.2 km of concrete pavement on the BRT-Sul strip. R $ 31 million are invested in the entire project, with approximately one thousand jobs generated 

















Rafael_Rosato said:


> *17/11/20*
> *Mais uma etapa da reforma do Eixão é entregue*
> *Governo conclui pavimento de concreto de 1,2 Km da faixa do BRT-Sul. Em toda a obra, são investidos R$ 31 milhões com cerca de mil empregos gerados*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reforms for the Southern Cultural Sector

Space is the newest sponsored by the Adopt a Square project. Investments in works will be R $ 180 million*



























Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> URBANISMO
> 5/12/20 11:59
> ATUALIZADO EM 5/12/20 ÀS 11:59
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GDF launches notice for gastronomic complex under the Bragueto bridge*



























Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> GDF lança edital para complexo gastronômico embaixo da ponte do Bragueto | Metrópoles
> 
> 
> O projeto tem como objetivo oferecer um novo espaço de lazer na área norte da cidade
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



Rafael_Rosato said:


> Mais do projeto do "Pontão Norte". rsrs


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Works of 509 and 510 south are delivered 

Governor Ibaneis Rocha announced the renovation of the avenue's paving and signed a service order to complete the entire W3 *




Rafael_Rosato said:


> *7/12/20*
> *Obras da 509 e 510 Sul são entregues*
> *Governador Ibaneis Rocha anunciou reforma da pavimentação da avenida e assinou ordem de serviço para concluir toda a W3*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Shopping Mall Notheast*
















































Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> *Centro Comercial Noroeste*
> Última Atualização: 17 Novembro 2020
> Terracap divulga estudos para Centro Comercial no Setor Noroeste
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reserva Parque Clube*

*







*



Rafael_Rosato said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Praça Tiê Mirante Residence *
*







*





Rafael_Rosato said:


> *Praça Tiê Mirante Residence *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LV 31*












Rafael_Rosato said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Mansões Paradiso*












Rafael_Rosato said:


> *Mansões Paradiso*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Oasis Design*











Rafael_Rosato said:


>


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Brasilia turning in a more pedestrian friendly city


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vivant | Noroeste








































Vivant






www.construtoravillela.com.br





-----------------------------------------​Essentia | Noroeste










































Essentia






www.construtoravillela.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Victoria | Noroeste








































Victória






www.construtoravillela.com.br





-----------------------------------------​Vogue | Noroeste









































Vogue






www.construtoravillela.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Alta Vista | Noroeste









































Contemple o melhor da vida com a melhor vista do Noroeste


<p>A Villela e Carvalho entende de morar bem e trabalha com a finalidade de levar até você com este lançamento o verdadeiro conceito de liberdade, aliado ao lazer, ao conforto e à sofisticação para aproveitar tudo o que a vida pode ter de melhor. </p>



www.construtoravillela.com.br





-----------------------------------------​
336 | Águas Claras


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Code Noroeste | Noroeste


























Apartamento no Noroeste - 2 e 3 Quartos - Code | Brasal Incorporações


Apartamento no Noroeste | 2 e 3 Quartos | Unidades de 64m² a 80m² com 1 ou 2 suítes | Padrão Brasal de Construção | Clique e Conheça




www.brasal.com.br





-----------------------------------------​Gran Reserva Monumental | Noroeste

































Apartamento 4 quartos no Noroeste - Gran Reserva Monumental


Na consolidada quadra 111 bloco E, a Brasal Incorporações apresenta o Gran Reserva Monumental. Apartamento 4 quartos no Noroeste. 301,86m² a 522m².




www.brasal.com.br





-----------------------------------------​Reserva Capital | Noroeste









































Apartamento 2 Quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Capital


Apartamento 2 Quartos no Noroeste | Reserva Capital | 2 Quartos com 1 Suíte | SQNW 305 Bloco A | Unidades de 76 a 194m² | Padrão Brasal de construção




www.brasal.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Reserva Cidade | Noroeste









































Apartamento de 3 e 4 Quartos no Noroeste | Reserva Cidade


Apartamento de 3 e 4 Quartos no Noroeste | Quadra 306 Bloco F | Unidades de 3 e 4 Suítes entre 119m² a 423m² | Padrão Brasal de Construção




www.brasal.com.br





-----------------------------------------​Reserva Capital | Asa Norte


























Apartamento 3 Quartos na Asa Norte - Reserva Catedral


Apartamento 3 Quartos na Asa-Norte | Reserva Catedral | 3 Suítes | Padrão Brasal de construção com unidades entre 127m² a 291m² | Apartamentos Vazados




www.brasal.com.br





-----------------------------------------​Reserva Urbana | Noroeste








































Apartamento 4 Quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Urbana


Apartamento 4 Quartos no Noroeste | 4 Suítes | Alto Padrão da Brasal Incorporações | Unidades de 262m² e Coberturas Duplex de 460m² | Acesse e Conheça




www.brasal.com.br


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Reserva Brasília | Noroeste
















































Apartamento 3 Quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Brasília


Apartamento 3 Quartos no Noroeste | Unidades de 115m² a 269m² | Padrão Brasal de Construção na Quadra 111 Bloco H | Acesse e Conheça




www.brasal.com.br





-----------------------------------------​
Reserva Esplanada | Noroeste


























Apartamento 3 e 4 Quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Esplanada


Apartamentos de 3 e 4 Quartos no Noroeste | Quadra 104 bloco J | Padrão Brasal de Construção | Unidades entre 167,89m² e 280,10m²




www.brasal.com.br





-----------------------------------------​310 Lotus | Noroeste


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!!


Is nice to see that the designs of the facades start to change and show the present! 

I hope someone will start to do something new with the volumetric and start create facades with curved walls(not much)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I found this video from this month, from the north east area


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasília Palace Hotel expansion*












Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> Paulo Octávio quer ampliar Brasília Palace Hotel com piscina que avança sobre o Lago Paranoá | Metrópoles
> 
> 
> Contudo, de forma cautelar, Secretaria de Cultura pediu vistas no processo por alegar que complexo é assinado pelo arquiteto Oscar Niemeyer
> ...


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

el palmesano said:


> great updates!!
> 
> 
> Is nice to see that the designs of the facades start to change and show the present!
> ...


These similar buildings must be the result of the master plan of Brasília, if you see through maps, the city is full of these neo-communist blocks.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

These buildings are nothing to do with communist buildings in Eastern Europe. According the Costa's plan all these are on columns. This gives uninterrupted access of inhabitants to walk from park to park without obstacles. In fact, it seems like if the buildings are not only surrounded by the park but laying "over" the park, "flying" over. This feature is unique for the world. The feeling is unique, indeed and hope you, guys, appreciate it.


----------



## intelligentBG (Jun 10, 2008)

However, all new projects in Northeast we see here are uninspiring and boring. They look as if they are from 1980s. Sorry to say so.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> These similar buildings must be the result of the master plan of Brasília, if you see through maps, the city is full of these neo-communist blocks.


thanks for the answer. But as intelligentBG said, is not communist architecture xD

*anyway, I was taking about that:
































*





























or may be like that:


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

el palmesano said:


> thanks for the answer. But as intelligentBG said, is not communist architecture xD


I know they are not communist buildings, it was just a joke.


----------



## Michalhal (Nov 22, 2017)

Is it afordable for avarage Brazilians (this project from above) ?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

No, they are very expensive, some have the same price as a luxury beachfront apartment in Camboriú.
But they are large apartments, the most expensive have more than 500m², more than 4 parking spaces, 4 bedrooms, 8 bathrooms, some even reach 1000m².


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Taguatinga Tunnel *























Rafael_Rosato said:


> *17/1/21*
> *A evolução do Túnel de Taguatinga nos primeiros seis meses de trabalho*
> *Com investimentos de R$ 275,7 milhões, obra, que atinge 14% de execução, está gerando 1,7 mil empregos*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*
Investment: Epig viaduct, a reality on the way *


















Investimento: viaduto da Epig, uma realidade a caminho - Agência Brasília


Com custo estimado em R$ 27 milhões, obras têm a previsão de gerar 180 empregos




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The reform of the People's Square begins

LOCATION: Praça do Povo*

 






Rafael_Rosato said:


> *11/3/21*
> *Começa a reforma da Praça do Povo*
> *Governo vai investir R$ 1,5 milhão em obras de acessibilidade e mobilidade em área de 2,8 mil m² do Setor Comercial Sul*
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Brasilia will win new neighborhood designed by Carlo Ratti*








































*








Brasília vai ganhar novo bairro projetado por Carlo Ratti


Patrimônio da Unesco, Brasília vai ganhar novo bairro projetado por Carlo Ratti e voltado à inovação e tecnologia. Saiba mais em HAUS!




www.gazetadopovo.com.br













BIOTIC | Carlo Ratti Associati


International design and innovation office Carlo Ratti Associati, together with consultancy firm EY, has developed a master plan for public real...




www.archilovers.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Retrofit Edifício 515N*


























































Retrofit Edifício 515N | Bloco Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília







www.bloco.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ADUnB Cultural Center - Teacher's House




























































ADUnB Centro Cultural – Casa do Professor – Brasília


Veja a seguir o projeto da ADUnB Centro Cultural – Casa do Professor, no campus Darcy Ribeiro, na Universidade de Brasília, de autoria do arquiteto Nonato Veloso. O projeto, resu…




concursosdeprojeto.org




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Associação Portuguesa de Brasília*






































Associação Portuguesa de Brasília | arqbr - arqbr







arqbr.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Crixá Educational Center

LOCATION: Centro Educacional Crixá São Sebastião








*













































































Centro Educacional Crixá | arqbr - arqbr







arqbr.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Paróquia Sagrada Família no Park Way*
*
LOCATION:* Holy Family Parish






















































Paróquia Sagrada Família no Park Way | arqbr - arqbr







arqbr.arq.br





-------------


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm very impressed by the quality and homogeneity of the architecture of new buidings in modernist style, keeping Brasilia its unique features. Is it compulsary in Brasilia Master Plan ?
Nevertheless, I was wondering why they didn't apply these principles to the Metro stations which are ones of the worst in the world, except indian Metros ?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Frenchlover said:


> I'm very impressed by the quality and homogeneity of the architecture of new buidings in modernist style, keeping Brasilia its unique features. Is it compulsary in Brasilia Master Plan ?
> Nevertheless, I was wondering why they didn't apply these principles to the Metro stations which are ones of the worst in the world, except indian Metros ?


I don't kow, but probably, I found this document:



http://www.seduh.df.gov.br/wp-conteudo/uploads/2017/09/00DIRETRIZES_AUDIENCIA-_AGO19_FINAL_Vicente.pdf



at least in the central area (Plano Piloto), because in the rest of the areas is different, as you could see there are towers in other parts of the city or very low planed areas










------

about the other issue, are you talking about the metro stations??

brasilia metro station by Ana María León, en Flickr

Brasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Guará station entrance by nabobswims, en Flickr


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

el palmesano said:


> I don't kow, but probably, I found this document:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the entrance are more or less "designed", but inside its awful (cf Aguas Claras station) there isn't any architecture :








All subterraneans stations are horrible and dark


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

I have never been there, but I don't know, to me it seems very neutral. It is not ugly but neither spectacular. It could be better, but is ok..

Brasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Guará roof covering the station by nabobswims, en FlickrBrasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde Estação Guará platform by nabobswims, en FlickrBrasília DF, Brazil: Linha Verde, Linha Laranja Estação Arniqueiras platform access by nabobswims, en Flickr

Metrô de Brasília by EdGrandisoli, en FlickrMetrô de Brasília by EdGrandisoli, en FlickrBrasília DF, Brazil: Linha Laranja, Estação Samambaia by nabobswims, en Flickr

Mêtro DF by Carlos Reis, en Flickr

Mêtro DF by Carlos Reis, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Riviera Park Sul*

LOCATION: 15°49'35.8"S 47°57'20.3"W



el palmesano said:


> *Brasília (DF) | Park Sul | Riviera Park Sul | Base Investimentos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New renders:




























Rafael_Rosato said:


> O mais novo lançamento é o *Riviera *(2 torres) da Brasal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Collective Housing Units - Sobradinho Competition - 1st Place 

LOCATION:Google Maps*



























































































Unidades Habitacionais Coletivas – Sobradinho | arqbr - arqbr







arqbr.arq.br






OTHER PROJECTS OF THE CONTEST:








Premiados – Habitação Coletiva – Sobradinho – CODHAB-DF


Veja a seguir os premiados e menções do Concurso Nacional de Arquitetura para Unidades Habitacionais Coletivas em Sobradinho, no Distrito Federal, promovido e organizado pela CODHAB-DF. Veja aqui a…




concursosdeprojeto.org


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Senses | Noroeste


































































Senses






www.construtoravillela.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Awarded - Collective Housing - Samambaia - CODHAB-DF

LOCATION: QR 503
































the others projects form the contest:









Premiados – Habitação Coletiva – Samambaia – CODHAB-DF


Veja a seguir os premiados e menções do Concurso Nacional de Arquitetura para Unidades Habitacionais Coletivas em Samambaia, no Distrito Federal, promovido e organizado pela CODHAB-DF.




concursosdeprojeto.org




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Awarded - National Competition - Pôr do Sol Housing Sector - Ceilândia

LOCATION:* Pôr do Sol

*







*






































the other projects:








Premiados – Concurso Nacional – Setor Habitacional Pôr do Sol – Ceilândia- DF


Veja a seguir os premiados e menções do Concurso Nacional de Arquitetura para o Setor Habitacional Pôr do Sol em Ceilândia, no Distrito Federal, promovido e organizado pela CODHAB-DF. Vaja aqui a A…




concursosdeprojeto.org


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Awarded and Mentions - CAU + IAB-DF Contest - Brasília*


LOCATION: Conselho de Arquitetura e Urbanismo

*


























Premiados e Menções – Concurso CAU + IAB-DF – Brasília – DF


Veja a seguir os projetos premiados e menções do Concurso Nacional de Arquitetura para a sede conjunta do Conselho de Arquitetura e Urbanismo (CAU) e do Departamento de Brasília do Instituto de Arq…




concursosdeprojeto.org




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Awarded - National Competition - Housing Sector QNR 06 - Ceilândia*

LOCATION: Google Maps

*



































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avenida W9 is inaugurated in the Northwest and benefits 20 thousand residents





*


























Avenida W9 é inaugurada no Noroeste e beneficia 20 mil moradores | Metrópoles


Avenida dos Ipês, conforme fora batizada, tem duas pistas com três faixas cada e recebeu R$ 1,7 milhão de investimentos da Terracap




www.metropoles.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Further development for DF with PPP for distribution and logistics 

























Mais desenvolvimento para o DF com PPP de distribuição e logística - Agência Brasília


Edital do Polo Logístico foi lançado na praça; expectativa é de que 400 empresas se instalem em região de 260 hectares no Recanto das Emas




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*On the anniversary of Brasilia, a new MAB as a gift*
After 14 years of neglect, the museum is reopened with news and curiosities

LOCATION: Museu de Arte de Brasília - MAB





Reinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Reinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

Reinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en FlickrReinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Reinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en Flickr
Reinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

Reinauguraçao do MAB by Agência Brasília, en Flickr









No aniversário de Brasília, um novo MAB de presente - Agência Brasília


Depois de 14 anos de abandono, museu é reinaugurado com novidades e curiosidades




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Work begins on the first technical school in Paranoá *
Investment is R $ 12.3 million and will generate 70 jobs 













Jad.Bal.Ja said:


> Começa a obra da primeira escola técnica do Paranoá - Agência Brasília
> 
> 
> Investimento é de R$ 12,3 milhões e vai gerar 70 empregos
> ...


*Paranoá Technical School will serve 1,200 students*
The unit will be the 13th professional and technical school in the Federal District. Bidding will take place on June 30

































Escola Técnica do Paranoá atenderá 1,2 mil estudantes


A unidade será a 13ª escola de ensino profissional e técnico do DF. Licitação ocorrerá em 30 de junho




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*President of the Superior Court of Justice annuls an injunction and releases the work of the Bible Museum in Brasilia* 
Project will not use budgetary resources, but parliamentary amendments 


















Presidente do STJ anula liminar e libera obra do Museu da Bíblia em Brasília - Diário do Poder


O ministro Humberto Martins, presidente do Superior Tribunal de Justiça (STJ), suspendeu medida liminar em…




diariodopoder.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Começan as obras de duplicação da DF-140*






*








Começam as obras de duplicação da DF-140 - Agência Brasília


Pista dupla próxima a São Sebastião vai beneficiar mais de 20 mil motoristas. Com investimento de R$ 20,4 milhões, melhorias geram 180 empregos




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br












*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*System of shared bikes undergoes tests in DF*
Phase is part of the public call for the installation of the new shared bicycle system in the city, owned by Tembici. The station was set up in the courtyard of the annex of the Buriti Palace. Tests will be done exclusively by Semob technicians



















Sistema de bikes compartilhadas em fase de testes


Estação de amostra foi montada no pátio do edifício anexo ao Palácio do Buriti




www.agenciabrasilia.df.gov.br







Rafael_Rosato said:


> Estão chegando...







Sistema de bikes compartilhadas em fase de testes by Agência Brasília, en Flickr

Sistema de bikes compartilhadas em fase de testes by Agência Brasília, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BRIDGES INTERNATIONAL CHURCH*





























__





Bridges International Church – Reis Arquitetura







reis.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SGAN 608*

LOCATION: Setor de Grandes Áreas Norte 608 · UnB - North Wing, Brasilia - Distrito Federal, 70297-400, Brasil


__
http://instagr.am/p/COQtATIA6cC/






































































> __
> http://instagr.am/p/COQt2QtMsfm/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edifício Corporativo*


__
http://instagr.am/p/COplvYwsnEr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CN2tO1EM_Ei/

*





























*





















__





Julião Coelho Advocacia | Bloco Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília







www.bloco.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edifício Voga*



































__





Edifício Voga | Bloco Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília







www.bloco.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edifício SIA*



























__





Edifício SIA | Bloco Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília







www.bloco.arq.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Reserva Planalto*

LOCATION: Google Maps













































>











Reserva Planalto - Brasal Incorporações | Construímos para viver, vivemos para construir.


Altos sonhos, grandes planos.




www.brasal.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Code Noroeste 

LOCATION*: Google Maps
























































>











Apartamentos de 2 quartos no Noroeste - Code Noroeste


Code: apartamentos de 2 quartos no Noroeste | 1 ou 2 suítes | 1 ou 2 vagas | Coberturas Duplex | Padrão Brasal Incorporações de construção




www.brasal.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gran Reserva Monumental 

LOCATION*: Google Maps









































































>











Apartamentos de 4 quartos no Noroeste - Gran Reserva Monumental


Gran Reserva Monumental: apartamentos de 4 quartos no Noroeste | 4 suítes | 4 ou 5 vagas | Coberturas Duplex | Padrão Brasal Incorporações de construção




www.brasal.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reserva Brasília

LOCATION:Google Maps





















































Apartamentos de 3 quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Brasília


Reserva Brasília: apartamentos de 3 quartos no Noroeste | 1 suíte | 2 ou 3 vagas | Coberturas Duplex | Padrão Brasal Incorporações de construção




www.brasal.com.br




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reserva Cidade

LOCATION:Google Maps*



































































Apartamentos de 3 e 4 quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Cidade


Reserva Cidade: apartamentos de 3 e 4 quartos no Noroeste | 3 ou 4 suítes | 3 ou 4 vagas | Coberturas Duplex | Padrão Brasal Incorporações de construção




www.brasal.com.br


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reserva Urbana*

*LOCATION: Google Maps*

*









































































Apartamentos de 4 quartos no Noroeste - Reserva Urbana


Reserva Urbana: apartamentos de 4 quartos no Noroeste | 4 suítes | 3 ou 4 vagas | Coberturas Duplex | Padrão Brasal Incorporações de construção




www.brasal.com.br




*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Alguns projetos: 

Águas Claras | Shopping, Centro Cultural e Hotel 

















Águas Claras | Hotel Rua Alecrim

















Águas Claras | Stylos Square


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

310lotus.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

310lotus.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

imovelwebcdn.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






emplavi.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

emplavi.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

www.paulooctavio.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

HOSPITAL IN BRASILIA 





__





Valor Econômico


O Valor Econômico é o mais importante veículo de economia, finanças e negócios do Brasil. Traz notícias, cotações, blogs e conteúdo sobre cultura, estilo, carreiras e investimentos




valor.globo.com


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Edificio Comercial | Ceilândia


@reis.arq.urb via Instagram


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

where? (in google maps)


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





Arquitetura | Bloco Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília







www.bloco.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQN 313 B – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br





RETROFIT


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQS 406 G – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br






ANOTHER RETROFIT IN BRASILIA ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQS 303 G – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br





ANOTHER RETROFIT


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQN 316 H – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br






ANOTHER RETROFIT


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQS 316 A – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br






ANOTHER RETROFIT 

BEFORE ...











NOW...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQN 211 J | Fachadas – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br






ANOTHER RETROFIT


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQS 114 B – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br






ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL RETROFIT ..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQS 110 B – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br
 





ANOTHER RETROFIT


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQN 109 B – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br





ANOTHER RETROFIT


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

raul lopes said:


> ANOTHER RETROFIT
> BEFORE ...
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! they integrated better the air conditioners





raul lopes said:


> ANOTHER RETROFIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no!!!

they should have rounded also the staircase!! why even in a curved building they have to make it that way?? don't' have sense!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

SQN 314 F – Arquitetura1







arquitetura1.com.br






ANOTHER RETROFIT


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

a tipical apartment building in brasilia...










Apartamento 115S — SAINZ







sainz-arquitetura.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casas – Esquadra Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília-DF







www.esquadra.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casa TE – Esquadra Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília-DF







www.esquadra.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casa Passarela – Esquadra Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília-DF







www.esquadra.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casa Oásis – Esquadra Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília-DF







www.esquadra.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casa LA – Esquadra Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília-DF







www.esquadra.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Casa MCO – Esquadra Arquitetos – Escritório de Arquitetura em Brasília-DF







www.esquadra.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





Feldens Madruga Law Firm — atria







www.atria.arq.br






*The retrofit of the traditional modernist house originally designed by Elvin Dubugras in Brasilia engages Feldens Madruga Law firm with a heterogeneous context exploring visual connections with nature, exterior areas and art work. *


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*Caputo Bastos & Fruet is a traditional law firm for whom we have developed a retrofit project that puts our client on the edge of contemporary architecture and design.*






__





CB&F Law Firm — atria







www.atria.arq.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

RESIDÊNCIA JOÃO FERREIRA – Paulo Henrique Paranhos







www.paulohenriqueparanhos.com


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

REFORMA BLOCO RESIDENCIAL – Paulo Henrique Paranhos







www.paulohenriqueparanhos.com






ANOTHER RETROFIT OF A OLD BUILDING ... AMAZING


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

new projects under construccion ... 










Construtora Villela e Carvalho há 50 anos faz bem feito tudo que faz


50 anos de qualidade, pontualidade e respeito ao cliente. Descubra agora como a Construtora Villela e Carvalho faz bem feito tudo o que faz.



www.construtoravillela.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Jardins Azaleias - Emplavi


[...]Leia mais...




emplavi.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

StackPath


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





StackPath






quadraimob.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

__





Imóveis para Venda | TRK Imóveis


Veja aqui os melhores resultados para Imóveis para Venda | Imóveis incríveis. Experiências únicas.




www.trkimoveis.com.br





somes projects ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*SQS 211 | COBERTURA TRIPLEX | RESIDENCIAL TARTUCE*







VK 873 – SQS 211 | TRIPLEX







trkimoveis.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

*COPE-P*

Construction of the Main Space Operations Center (COPE-P), located in Brasília (DF), built to serve as a control center for the Geostationary Satellite for Defense and Strategic Communications (SGDC).


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

next retrofit in brasilia ... 






Accioly Catelli - RETROFIT NO SCN - Arquitetos Associados


RETROFIT NO SCN - Reformas e Projetos de Arquitetura, Decoração, Interiores e Urbanista‎ em Residenciais, Comerciais e Coporativos em Brasília DF.




www.acciolycatelli.com.br






before .. 










after..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

new projects for brasilia


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

finished project... 





Accioly Catelli - ED. BARÃO DO RIO BRANCO - Arquitetos Associados


ED. BARÃO DO RIO BRANCO - Reformas e Projetos de Arquitetura, Decoração, Interiores e Urbanista‎ em Residenciais, Comerciais e Coporativos em Brasília DF.




www.acciolycatelli.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

finished ..






Vanceva® color PVB interlayers for laminated glass


Vanceva® color PVB interlayers showcase glazing designs in a whole spectrum of hues and tints. These color interlayers enable inspired designs that will amaze for years to come. 1




www.vanceva.com





MULTI BRASIL PLAZA











...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Novo Edifício-Sede da Polícia Federal







w3.mha.com.br





new police complex in brasilia ...


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

BRASILIA WAVES PARK









Brasília Waves: mais de 2 mil vagas de emprego serão abertas no DF


Isso porque a empresa responsável pela construção e gerenciamento do local é a nova parceira do Emprega-DF - programa do GDF para fomentar o trabalho na cidade




jornaldebrasilia.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Edifício Brasília Imperial


Projeto Brasília Imperial por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Biosphere Health Center


Projeto Biosphere Health Center por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Complexo Empresarial SAUN


Projeto Complexo Empresarial SAUN por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Reflect Corporate


Projeto Reflect Corporate por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Vega Luxury Design Offices


Projeto Vega Luxury Design Offices por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br






project..



























finished..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Lake View Resort


Projeto Lake View Resort por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br





project...









finished..


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Sede do Conselho Nacional do Ministério Público - CNMP


Projeto Sede do Conselho Nacional do Ministério Público por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Via Cap Ferrat


Projeto Via Cap Ferrat por MKZ Arquitetura




mkzarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

Brasília by Gabriel Pinheiro, auf Flickr
IMG_20180412_135307 by Adriano Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

National Stadium of Brasília by Sabri Karadoğan, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

www.hplus.com.br







ä


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

raul lopes said:


> *COPE-P*
> 
> Construction of the Main Space Operations Center (COPE-P), located in Brasília (DF), built to serve as a control center for the Geostationary Satellite for Defense and Strategic Communications (SGDC).


very bad architecture this one, in a city full of good architecture is sad :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

raul lopes said:


> Via Cap Ferrat
> 
> 
> Projeto Via Cap Ferrat por MKZ Arquitetura
> ...


very well donde this one, they work very well the concept of the staircases so repeated in all the buildings


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*QUADRA PARK*
Gama - DF

LOCATION: Gama, Federal District · Brasilia - Federal District, Brazil







































*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SOBRADINHO QD 9*
















*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SIMOVEL GAMA*
Gama 










*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ECAL - Residencial Noroeste*

















*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/ *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RESIDENCIAL GERALDO*
Taguatinga








*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*MRPINHO 301*
Samambaia 
















*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SIMOVEL 501*









*//www.acciolycatelli.com.br/ *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Isabella Accioly*
Taguatinga


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RESIDENCIAL GAMA *



















http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=335&cat=146&projeto=Residencial&nome=RESIDENCIAL%20GAMA#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*EDIFÍCIO PORTINARI*
Brasília 


































>





http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=80&cat=74&projeto=Corporativo&nome=#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SIG 675












http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=373&cat=74&projeto=Corporativo&nome=SIG%20675#content


*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ED NENENS*
Taguatinga 



















http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=367&cat=142&projeto=Multiuso&nome=ED%20NENENS#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ONE*
Gama - DF 

































http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=87&cat=142&projeto=Multiuso&nome=ONE#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*HOTEL NA RUA ALECRIM *
Águas Claras 



















http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=90&cat=142&projeto=Multiuso&nome=HOTEL%20NA%20RUA%20ALECRIM%20(em%20andamento)#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RETROFIT UNIVERSIDADE CATÓLICA*
Taguatinga 


























http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=349&cat=333&projeto=Outros&nome=RETROFIT%20UNIVERSIDADE%20CAT%C3%93LICA#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GAMA OFFICE*
Gama 


























http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=355&cat=144&projeto=Comercial&nome=GAMA%20OFFICE#content


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ACCIOLY OFFICE TOWER*
Taguatinga 













http://www.acciolycatelli.com.br/desc-projeto.php?id=211&cat=144&projeto=Comercial&nome=ACCIOLY%20OFFICE%20TOWER#content


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Preetige Residence | Guará | Emplavi


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Haus Residencial | Park Sul - Brasília


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*SESI LAB - Setor Cultural Sul*

Iniciativa do SESI e do SENAI, o SESI Lab é um grande centro de arte, ciência e tecnologia. Por meio da realização de uma programação multidisciplinar orientada por uma abordagem educativa criativa, inovadora e acessível a diferentes públicos, o SESI Lab se configura como um hub inédito de difusão de conhecimento do SESI e do SENAI para todo o Brasil.

Previsão de abertura: 2022










Localizado ao lado de importantes equipamentos de Brasília -Museu e Biblioteca Nacionais e Catedral -, o SESI Lab irá contribuir para potencializar este corredor cultural no coração da cidade, requalificando a área do seu entorno e do túnel que o liga à rodoviária.




























*10.000m2 que abrigarão espaços expositivos, criativos e maker, salas multiuso, café e loja conceito.*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Haya - Noroeste | Lançamento *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Exclusive Park Sul | Residencial e Comercial - Park Sul - Guará* 













RM26 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Elleven Residence - Lago Norte* 












RM26 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Parque das Acácias - Noroeste* 












RM26 said:


> Estágio da obra:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Casa Nor* 






















Merm4id said:


> Muito obrigada pelas atualizações! Aproveito para deixar a minha contribuição com um lançamento no Noroeste que encontrei na internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reserva Parque Club - Águas Claras*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urban refurbishments of pedestrian spaces*



Rafael_Rosato said:


> Vou aos poucos postando algumas notícias que deixei / deixamos passar em branco ( 👀 )
> 
> *9/9/21*
> *Quadras 507/508 da W3 Sul mais bonitas e acessíveis*
> ...





felipeluix_ said:


> Hoje fui fazer uma caminhada pelo centro, e tirei umas fotos das obras do Touring e do SRTVS (já batido, mas não tinha passado direito por lá ainda). Ia tirar das quadras novas da W3, mas escureceu então deixei para outro dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





felipeluix_ said:


> Pronto, agora assim as fotos da W3.
> 
> Notei que o nível de acabamento está beeeem melhor que as primeiras quadras entregues. Em compensação, há umas 5 passagens sem rampas (algo que não vi nas primeiras). Uma delas inclusive me deu uma leve raiva, pq eu estava de bicicleta e tive que dar uma volta pela W2 pra não ter que descer. Foi um erro grotesco de projeto nesse caso específico. Há quadras que as obras dos prédios estão impedindo as obras nas calçadas. Não sei se o governo irá esperar e depois terminar, ou só superar mesmo (acredito que seja a segunda opção). Também devo concordar que a obra no canteiro central foi um put* desperdício de oportunidade, pq dava pra fazer uma ciclovia perfeita ali, mas tudo bem…
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Praça do Povo refurbishment *


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUpakqntA3F/









Rafael_Rosato said:


> *REVITALIZAÇÃO DO CENTRO
> 
> 30/9/21*
> *Praça reformada, pronta e iluminada para o povo*
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*
Shared bicycle project opens in Brasília
*

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU5HIMJFNpY/



RM26 said:


> Projeto de bicicletas compartilhadas é inaugurado em Brasília
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Viva Residence Service - Park Sul | Guará | Lançamento*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Residencial Turmalina - Quadra 500 | Sudoeste*

View attachment 2402297

Obras:

View attachment 2402298

*Residencial Safira - Quadra 500 | Sudoeste*

View attachment 2402301

Obras:

View attachment 2402302

*Residencial Topázio - Quadra 500 | Sudoeste*

View attachment 2402303

Obras:

View attachment 2402305


* Ambos fazem parte de um conjunto de empreendimentos individuais.

View attachment 2402307

View attachment 2402308


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Portal do Parque - Lançamento | Guará





















































*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Parque Vivá - Condomínio Residencial | Setor Hab. Tororó - Jardim Botânico*




















_*1*_ - Guarita de Acesso
_*2*_ - Lotes
_*3*_ - Área Residencial Coletiva
_*4*_ - Área Comercial (Mall)
_*5*_ - Clube
_*6*_ - Espaço Público Comunitário
_*7*_ - Equipamento Publico Urbano
_*8*_ - Praça Pública
_*9*_ - Praças internas


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Looking new projects, I found this:

*Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints*

Location:Brasília · Brasilia, Federal District, Brazil



































Vea la representación del Templo de Brasilia, Brasil







www.thechurchnews.com












Projeto do Templo de Brasília - Estandarte da Liberdade


Compartilhe!Imagens do suposto projeto do Templo de Brasília Brasil de A Igreja de Jesus Cristo dos Santos dos Últimos Dias circulam na internet nesta quinta-feira, 29 de agosto, um dia antes da chegada do Presidente Russell M. Nelson à capital do Brasil. Diferente da maioria dos templos atuais...




estandartedaliberdade.com


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Reserva Mykonos | Noroeste - Lançamento 
























































*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*V&C STUDIOS | Noroeste - Lançamento*








































































*


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

RM26 said:


> *Portal do Parque - Lançamento | Guará
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me desculpe, mas essa parte do fórum é de alto nível. Não precisamos mostrar nossos projetos mais simples, feinhos e muito menos os seus detalhes. Não estou dando ordens. Apenas uma dica, pois a dinÂmica aqui é outra.


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wendel 26 said:


> Me desculpe, mas essa parte do fórum é de alto nível. Não precisamos mostrar nossos projetos mais simples, feinhos e muito menos os seus detalhes. Não estou dando ordens. Apenas uma dica, pois a dinÂmica aqui é outra.


Não tinha achado o projeto tão ruim, mas entendi o recado


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Mandarim - Noroeste 

34 apartamentos e 8 lojas;
1 e 2 quartos;
17 unidades por pavimento;
2 andares de garagem com 138 vagas.






































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Clube Vizinhança - Guará*

LOCATION: Google Maps

The Special Projects Department (Sepe) to proceed with the bidding process for the concession of the Clube Vizinhança, the Sports Gymnasium and the stadium and adjacent areas, the Sports and Leisure Complex of Guará (Cave)


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*TAGUATINGA TUNNEL*















WORKS:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Inspired by Jericoacoara, Vila Jeri project lands in Brasília





















































































Inspirado em Jericoacoara, projeto Vila Jeri desembarca em Brasília - Dicas da Capital -


Um dos mais lindos paraísos de formação natural do Brasil, Jericoacoara, no Ceará, é a inspiração para o ousado projeto Vila Jeri que se instala na capital federal entre março e agosto




dicasdacapital.com.br




*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Essence Park Sul - Guará | Lançamento *








































































Essence


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Get Park Sul - Guará | Lançamento
















*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Ilha Bela Residence - Lançamento | Guará*


















































































































Ilha Bela Residence - Emplavi


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Oceania Residence - Águas Claras | Lançamento*










































































































Site: PaulOOctavio | Oceania Residence


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Shopping Novo Jardim - Jardim Botânico | Lançamento*










































































Link: Hoje apresentaremos nosso mais novo projeto aqui na #Exposhopping2022 - Terral Shopping Centers on LinkedIn | 15 comments

Localização: 15°53'11.5"S 47°49'06.1"W · Jardins Mangueiral - São Sebastião, Brasilia - Federal District, 70297-400, Brazil


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Quarto Aguas Claras  | Aguas Claras*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Casa Pedra | Aguas Claras*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sintonia Residencial | Ceilândia *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Construction begins on the new neighborhood in the Jardim Botânico region









Começam as obras do novo bairro na região do Jardim Botânico


O bairro Quinhão 16 vai ocupar uma área de 204 hectares e os primeiros prédios residenciais serão entregues em até quatro anos.




g1.globo.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Union 510*







































-------


















Union 511 Residence Mall (@noroeste511) • Instagram photos and videos


140 Followers, 102 Following, 22 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Union 511 Residence Mall (@noroeste511)




www.instagram.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*V&C Studios
































































*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*310 Lotus






















*

finish:



Rafael_Rosato said:


> É pecado se apaixonar por um prédio? Rsrs
> 
> Passeando pelo Noroeste, percebi que um dos destaques do bairro já está pronto para morar, o 310 Lotus (fotos próprias):
> View attachment 3559753
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*336 RESIDENCIAL | ÁGUAS CLARAS*




























*







*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Haya













































 


































































*


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Manhattan Shopping | Águas Claras 

*Novos Renders


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Casa 35 - Águas Claras | Lançamento *










































































Apartamentos De 1 E 2 Quartos | Casa 35 Águas Claras | Brasília


----------



## RM26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Real Bothanic | Breve Lançamento | Águas Claras (4 Suítes)












































































































Expec Real Bothanic - Real Engenharia


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

projects in Aguas Claras are imrpoving, they start to look as good as the ones in Sao Paulo


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Gilberto Salomão*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Lar Residencial e Spa Urbano*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cidade Urbitá is authorized and construction begins next year*




















































*







*








Cidade Urbitá está autorizada e construção começa no próximo ano


Cidade Urbitá está autorizada e construção começa no próximo ano. A cidade será construída após a subida do Colorado, antes de Sobradinho (DF)...




noticias.r7.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SESI LAB*









finished:













































































felipeluix_ said:


>





felipeluix_ said:


> Considerações sobre o SESI LAB…
> 
> O prédio chama BASTANTE atenção a noite, praticamente todos os olhos se voltam pra ele por ser bastante iluminado. De dia, passa um pouco batido, mas os jardins estão bem bonitos (desde que ainda plantem grama nos canteiros que estão pura terra).
> 
> ...


----------

